# Cafe Critique Score Sheet



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

As part of my market research for opening a café here in Mexico City, I came up with a café critique score sheet with explanations of the different categories. You can download it here and use it to evaluate cafés or you can critique or add and/or subtract things from it. I use it to have a quantifiable evaluation of the 'competition' rather than just saying that one's better than that one and so on.

As with any criticism all is subjective and based on taste and previous learning and experience, so you can take this and make it you own.

Surprisingly, (or not) Starbucks is scoring quite high....

More...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In my opinion this is a good start but will need further refinement to bring it up to a useable standard.

Does anyone else have a sheet that they use?


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

This appears to just be a list of spurious and arbitrary categories, without any possible way of quantifying the elements being evaluated. I mean, I can see what you're trying to do, but it's just a little off the mark, no?

I'd take another look at it. Consider why Starbucks is in fact scoring so highly, then rebuild the sheet to match their plummeting stock price and vast store closures.


----------



## sharpjd (Nov 21, 2008)

My favourite cafe scored 159. My least favourite cafe scored 165.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Scoresheets are quite emotive and are often biased unless 1 persons opinion is prevalent throughout.

I have written my fair share of restaurant reviews for a well known leisure website and could claim some sort of consistency but always found it hard to judge a restaurant review unless I had read a dozen or so other reviews from the same author - to understand their viewpoint and rationale.


----------

